# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Hopeloze Constipatie met toch een beetje HOOP

## Sewraa

Beste lezers,

Ik zal me even kort voorstellen. Ik ben een jonge vrouw 26 jaar en ben een raadsel voor elk soort geneesheer.
Ik leid aan constipatie sinds mijn 16 jaar en het is van van kwaad naar erger gegaan.
Ik heb alles geprobeerd. Alle medicatie ken ik en tenslotte werkt alles niet langer dan 6 maanden. 
Op mijn 24 jaar heb ik een darmonderzoek gedaan omdat ik meer wou weten waarom ik NIET naar toilet kon en dood ging van de pijn. Mijn dokter vond me veel te jong en vond het zelf niet geloofwaardig omdat het volgens hem niet juist was wat ik zei. Ik heb veel beweging, ik drink veel, eet overdreven veel groenten... Ik heb geen allergies en toch kan ik niet naar het toilet.
Heb een tijdje smorgen soep gegeten smiddags groenten en savond vlees met groenten. Nog niet kon ik naar toilet!!! Laxeermiddelen hielp wel maar met de gevolgen vandien. Het was schreinend. Ik moest stoppen met die laxeermiddelen al nam ik het maar 1x per week. Mijn darm was dubbel zo lang, dun, bijna op scheuren en zwart van de slechte laxeermiddelen.
Ik heb een jaar Movicol en Laxido genomen. Maar was er een wonder!!! Ik moest naar een kinesist voor mijn lies. Uiteindelijk masseerde hij mijn buik mee en 4 maanden lang ging ik ineens 2x per dag naar toilet. En heel gezond. Ik was een heel nieuw mens! Maar ja na 4 maanden was het afgelopen en ben nog 10 keer terug geweest.
Nu is er een nieuw medicijn op de markt: RESOLOR wel 80 euro voor 28 tabletten. Het geeft een chemische reactie op uw darmspier en we zijn vertrokken!!! 4 maanden en voila het hielp niet meer.
Lijnzaad had niet echt een goed effect, laxeerpillen was geen optie, Lavementen werkten niet, één of andere siroop (ben de naam kwijt) ook niet, Gelei voor de darm van de apo hielp ook niet. Movicol zag ik niet zitten, want dan had ik enkel diaree. Mijn moeder probeert alle natuurproducten uit en ze was met iets bezig PROBIOTICA. Mijn reactie: MAMA kheb liters youghurt gegeten vande natuurwinkel met Probiotica zonder resultaat. Ze zei dat ze Probiotica had maar dat moet in de koelkast bewaard worden zodat de bacterien in leven blijven anders gaan ze dood en heeft het geen werking meer. Ze heeft me gesmeekt het te nemen want zij was er overtuigd van. Ze was ervan overtuigd dat de antibiotica de oorzaak was van mijn constipatie. Ik heb 3 keer per jaar een keelontseking en dan is antibiotoca de enigste uitweg. Bon ik heb het ingenomen 3x de gewenste hoeveelheid (is toegelaten)
Ik heb dit ondertussen gevraagd aan mijn specialist en die zei dat dat niet aan de antibiotica kon liggen. Blablablabla... We zijn nu 3 weken verder en weet je wat: HET KOMT GOED. 10 JAAR lang en ik heb het gevoel dat ik nu iets heb gevonden dat de oorzaak aanpakt. Het gaat traag maar het komt goed... Wauw!!! Ik raad iedereen aan om dit te proberen. Geloof me maar ik was een misterie en het is gewoon heel eenvoudig. We maken ons lichaam gewoon kapot door de foute medicatie ;-)
Ik hoop dat mensen dit lezen en ingrijpen want het ligt in een klein hoekje!!!

----------

